# The Tooth-Fairy: A Serial Killer



## Abishai100 (Jun 14, 2016)

James was an average wealthy thirty year-old New York bureaucrat with a happy family --- a wife and two children --- and living comfortably in a very nice apartment.  His children attended a prestigious private school in upstate New York, and his wife was a home-maker.  One day, after watching the shark-horror film _Jaws_, something in James simply snapped.  He became obsessed with human teeth and the skeletal structure associated with the human jawbone.  James decided to call himself the 'Tooth-Fairy.'

Unknown to his wife and children, every Halloween Eve, James would dress up as a goblin pretending to go trick-or-treating in a nice suburban area in upstate New York after telling his family his firm wanted him to put in extra work hours every Halloween as part of a new program.  James would then invade a few houses after knocking on the door pretending to ask for candy and knock the people inside unconscious with a large heavy monkey-wrench he carried in his trick-or-treat bag.  He would then use the wrench to pry out the victims' jawbone.  James would incinerate the jawbones he brought home with him in the furnace room of the basement of his NYC apartment before taking his costume off, washing himself, and then returning to his family as a 'normal' man.

The 'Tooth-Fairy' carried out thirty murders over the course of four Halloween Eves.  At the age of thirty-five, right before James' fifth Halloween Eve rampage, a young NYPD detective named Alicia Gordon was hot on the trail of the 'Tooth-Fairy' and decoded the fact that the serial killer with his ghastly signature of jawbone-removal was most likely a well-to-do NYC bureaucrat who took 'refuge' under his 'normal' other-life as a happy family-man.  Alicia arrived at James' firm to question the employees there to see which one would fit the bill of prime suspect, since James' firm was a very typical NYC firm for well-to-do 'average' American bureaucrats.

When Alicia began her interview of James, he was startled when she asked him about the shark-horror film _Jaws_; James realized that Alicia was no average gumshoe.  He told her that the film was one of his favorites and that he would like to invite her to dinner at a cafe after work where they could discuss the film and its relevance to the 'Tooth-Fairy' killings further, since the case intrigued him and he wanted to help if he could.  Alicia agreed, and the two were having coffee and cake at the popular Greenwich Cafe at about 6 p.m.

ALICIA: Do you think the 'Tooth-Fairy' thinks he's like a shark?
JAMES: I think he probably wants us to think he's like a shark.
ALICIA: Have you ever considered lashing out against society?
JAMES: Sometimes I get naturally frustrated with bureaucracy.
ALICIA: Why do you think you could be a suspect for me?
JAMES: I sometimes wish people would shut-up, almost as if I'm a shark.

Alicia realized that James was the 'Tooth-Fairy' and politely asked him to check her fuel-line under the hood of her car to which James happily agreed.  As the clever psycho was checking Alicia's fuel line, Alicia hand-cuffed her wrist to James' and then pulled out her pistol and declared that James was under-arrest as a suspect for the 'Tooth-Fairy' crimes and that he was required to go into holding until a lawyer could advise further.  James was shocked but helpless, as Alicia held her jabbed pistol into James' ribs.  James was escorted to prison and given a fair trial.  The evidence surfaced, and James was convicted and sentenced to death for the ghastly 'Tooth-Fairy' crimes over the four Halloween Eves.  Alicia attended the death-by-gas event at which James said his final words: "_Sharks have rights too_!"



:ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## bdcharles (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi. What style are you going for? Are you looking to write synopses/stories or some other forms (eg in the style of a news article)?


----------



## Abishai100 (Jun 16, 2016)

*Anthropologist's Anchor?*

Hi. Thanks for asking.

When I was growing up, one of my favorite books was _The Voice of the Night_ by Dean Koontz, because I liked the way it tried to 'combine' cultural anthropology (or a Kerouac-esque society vignette curiosity) with experience-fun storytelling.

That's the style I try to shoot for --- half-news, half-humanism.

I need to work on characterization flow and dialogue richness, so the stories 'feel' less like news stories or society 'photos,' but I want to maintain my interest in anthropology-oriented storytelling.

What did you think of the Tooth-Fairy story itself?  I got the idea partially from a Michael Mann film (_Manhunter_).




:saturn:
*
The Voice of the Night (Dean Koontz)*


----------

